# Sexy Video Game Characters



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

For all you gamer nerds (or even part time nerds) like me out there, what video game characters do you have a crush on and why?

My favorite has to be Garrus from the Mass Effect games...sure he looks like a giant lizard, but he more than makes up for it with pure awesomeness. He's so badass and a great leader. The only thing I don't like about him is how easily swayed by the main character he is.


*got the post idea from Selden; thanks! :laughing:


----------



## Eyes Open (Jun 8, 2010)

Will I get made fun of if I say Gippal from Final Fantasy X-2? 

Also, Squall. Final Fantasy VIII. I absolutely looooooove him.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Garrus doesn't find humans attractive (I think that was somewhere in the first game).

I vote for the Valve Characters Zoey, Rochelle, and the Weighted Companion Cube. Oh and Samus Aran.

Zoey










Rochelle










Aperture Science Weighted Companion Cube










Zero Suit Samus


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

He's my favorite character in the whole gta series.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

omg best thread ever 

---nerdom follows----

Bastila from KOTOR - first kiss (videogame or otherwise lol  )
Visas from KOTOR2 - SILF.
Liara from Mass Effect - whole cute nerd blue alien girl thing going. 
Miranda from Mass Effect 2 - huge daddy complex but eye candy is enough.
Kelly from Mass Effect 2 - my favourite virtual ENFP
Morrigan from Dragon Age - Has the whole tough exterior, moments of sensitivity thing going.
That hot redhead girl in Alpha Protocol - Normally pixels don't do a huuuuge lot for me but 
Most Guild Wars mesmers - definitely had the best modeling in game.

Man Crushes:
Garrus from Mass Effect/2 - he's the ultimate alien badass.
Alistair from Dragon age - Sarcastic awesome. Has most of the best lines.
Gordon Freeman - He doesn't even have to talk to have conversations with people.

ME2 sidenote: I totally did a complete fail run for a ME3 import yesterday (lots of editing in video), I even took the time to make a new custom character:


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

So many fantasies I've had of making babies with a blood elf.:laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you! Because I have always had a thing for Sylvannas Windrunner:


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ Garrus doesn't find humans attractive (I think that was somewhere in the first game).


Oh, he gets over that in the second game, trust me :wink:

and I love everyone elses lists...I forgot to add Morrigan from Dragon Age in mine, I wish she was into women!


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

My signature explains it all (if that's what she really looks like). Plus a ton of other VG characters that I'll post up later.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Selden said:


> My signature explains it all (if that's what she really looks like). Plus a ton of other VG characters that I'll post up later.


More like.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh lawdy. Marcus Fenix. The ultimate bad-ass.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't find any video game characters sexy or attractive or anything like that.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

oh gosh, I forgot tekken characters *facepalm*

nina, julia, michelle, xiaoyu, Jin (man crush), Hwoarang (it's the hair), and that girl that fights like Jun.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

so i'm going to have to that guy....
i find princess peach and daisy pretty damn sexy, and thank you rule 34-thats all i'm going to say


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Where do I start? xD (this is going to be a bit long, sorry)

Casavir









Bishop








^ Both from Neverwinter Nights II, both had amazing voice actors.


Ezio Auditore da Firenze (Assassin's Creed II)








That accent was such a delicious distraction...

Leonardo (AC2 again)








He was adorable. ^.^


Nick, Left4Dead2









Last, but not least - my favourite, Ellis (L4D2)










Aaaaand... that's about it.  Such pretty piles of pixels. ^^


----------



## vENOMIZEd (Feb 20, 2010)

Street Fighter 4: Cammy








​


----------



## daman (Aug 2, 2010)

TALIM from Soulcalibur2!!!


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

daman said:


> TALIM from Soulcalibur2!!!


Dude she's like.. not even legal


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I love Thane from Mass Effect 2, and also Kaiden from ME1. Then Alistair from Dragon Age and Cloud from FF7, I also have a soft spot for Link from LOZ

I love assasins and sweet guys.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm I guess I need to work on my assassination skills. If I'm going to pick anyone from SC2 I'm going with Xianghua. It doesn't hurt that she was my best character too.

Also, the discussion for female characters has to begin and end at Samas Aran right?

EDIT: Oh yeah, I love Sylvanas. Thanks for bringing her up Nyx.


----------



## Andvari (Jul 29, 2010)

they made like magazines on sexy female video game characters :O


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Street fighter
- Chun li 
-Cammy
Final Fantasy
-Tiffa
-Yuffie
that is all I can think of at the moment


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Lightning, Fang, and Vanille from Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris from Resident Evil 5


John Marston from Red Dead Redemption :tongue:


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

My character in Aion~ yeah I know, kind of messed up... gosh, but I love her.

Don't play anymore sadly. <3


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

you're not the first male to have feelings for one of his MMO characters  haha


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Tifa > Aeris


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> you're not the first male to have feelings for one of his MMO characters  haha


I was totally in love with my undead rogue and blood elf paladin in WoW. I had little personalities made up for them and everything.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Final Fantasy
> -Tiffa
> -*Yuffie*


Man, I almost forgot. I had the biggest crush on Yuffie, back in the day. And I was so excited about how freaking hot she was in the FF7 movie.










DAMN! Why you so sexy fine, girl??


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

jinamuro said:


> I was totally in love with my undead rogue and blood elf paladin in WoW. I had little personalities made up for them and everything.


I'd have my characters meet and go on "real" adventures. It's actually kind of fun to attribute personalities to them. I think my pally was a cocky, but talented young woman who used her abilities to show the Blood Knights that a woman doesn't have to be a Mage or a Priest. I had ones for my Shammy and Warrior too. :blushed:

And Yuffie was awesome. I played most of that game with Yuffie, Vincent and Cloud. Tifa's the one I'd want to get with if she were real though. :tongue:


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Giggity...


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Not in quite sometime. I prefer real women, but that's just me.

If Yuffie came up to me, I'd tell her to get her clothes on and I'd buy her an ice cream. She's underage anyways. Gotta behave responsibly (and legally). Just had to criticize a little bit XD.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

thestrangewarrior said:


> Not in quite sometime. I prefer real women, but that's just me.
> 
> If Yuffie came up to me, I'd tell her to get her clothes on and I'd buy her an ice cream. She's underage anyways. Gotta behave responsibly (and legally). Just had to criticize a little bit XD.


But what happens in Midgar, stays in Midgar. But I wouldn't sleep with her, gotta protect my materia


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

What's with all the love for the FF7 characters? Don't you all remember what they said to Don Corneo? I'd rather not get my package crushed, ripped off, or broken... :shocked: lol

What there's no GG characters in here? I find the girls in that game quite appealing like Jam, Dizzy and Millia.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Arthas wasn't too hard on the eyes before he went evil. 




Why did he have to become the Lich King? :sad:


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

thestrangewarrior said:


> If Yuffie came up to me, I'd tell her to get her clothes on and I'd buy her an ice cream. She's underage anyways. Gotta behave responsibly (and legally). Just had to criticize a little bit XD.


Hey, man. I was like 12 when I first played FF7. I can still like Yuffie, if I want.


----------



## katerp (Apr 26, 2010)

When I was little I definitely had a crush on Ryu from Street Fighter.


----------

